# 1st timer lookin' to mix with warrior brothers (and sisters, too)



## Distance (Jan 29, 2007)

I sorta stumbled across this site and after a cursory exploration I hope to meet others that share the same spirit that I  have come to recognize in other warriors whether it is martial artists or someone who has strength, integrity, and an indominable spirit.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Care to tell us a little about your background/experience?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  :asian:


----------



## Distance (Jan 29, 2007)

Well I began to study Tang Soo Do along with my brother at around about the age of 10.  Master Allen Sharpe was my instructor for the breadth of study til around the age of 16.  Many experiences have shaped my style as I no longer confine myself to anyone teacher.  I believe that it is your heart that can give you strength.  I hope to meet "good" hearted people to discuss experiences, techniques, health in spirit, mind, and body, and to learn from each other.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Distance (Jan 29, 2007)

Currently training with bujinkahn ninjutsu practioners and a marine pal of mine.  It is an environment of learning, health, brotherhood, and often a bit of pain.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Enjoy yourself and I can tell you that you'll meet many "spirited" individuals here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Kiseiki (Jan 29, 2007)

I saw that you mentioned "Bujinkahn ninjutsu", and of course the other things. How long have you been with that style? I am only familiar with three ninjutsu styles, and unfortunately, yours is one that I have just barely heard of.  At any rate, welcome to the boards, and it is nice to meet you!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT! ... happy posting


----------

